# Botox injections for toe walking



## nbrau (Sep 20, 2011)

Can someone please clarify?

Botox injections into the medial and lateral gastrocnemius muscle groups for chronic idiopathic toe walking.  Would this be coded as 64614?  CPT descriptor states for (eg, dystonia, cerebral palsy,multiple sclerosis)

Thank you


----------



## ollielooya (Sep 21, 2011)

First, I do not like to see posts go unanswered.   2nd, my experience with botox procedures is that it can be a very tedious process.  The payers have very strict policy guidelines to follow and you must be diligent to abide by all requirements.  Third, botox therapy is one of the procedures available to treat such a condition, and 64614 most likely is what you will use.  HOWEVER, please verify that your diagnosis code meets the requirement for coverage.  ---Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------



## mhstrauss (Sep 21, 2011)

64614 sounds correct; we perform Botox injections often in my clinic.  The CPT is based on site injected, so if the patient is "toe-walking", the injection was most likely in his leg (extremity), so the 64614 would be correct. But yes, definitely check the payor's guidelines for which conditions are covered; that's a huge factor.


----------



## nbrau (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!  I will verify with the patients insurance for coverage guidelines.

Thank you both so much for you help, I appreciate it


----------

